
Comcast customer surprised to learn new router is also public hotspot - bitops
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/02/comcast-customer-surprised-to-learn-new-router-is-also-public-hotspot/
======
anigbrowl
From the HN submission guidelines: _Please submit the original source. If a
blog post reports on something they found on another site, submit the latter._

...especially given that the original story was posted on HN only a few
minutes before. Please don't recycle blogspam.

